# Honda BF20 problems



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

My 2008 Honda BF20 has started giving me problems .  Usually starts right up with first turn of the electric key start, and idles good, sometimes lately it will stall out. (I'm thinking the auto choke is not working properly).  When I put it into gear it will stall.  (real bitch trying to load it onto the trailer).  If I can get it going in forward gear, it will keep running good and up to WOT it will run good with no signe of fuel starvation. Ok so I put clean fuel into the tank (visually inspected it first).  I regularly add "STA-BIL" so I increased the ratio to help in cleaning the fuel system.  Installed new plugs, new fuel filter and still have the problem.  Today, did a check on the tank to the engine, fuel bulb is good and checked the fuel pump by removeing the line going to the carb and cranking the engine over with the kill switch disconnected.  Fuel pump looks to pump a good stream.  There is another "GIZMO" cylinder shaped  next in line from the fuel pump before the line goes into the carb.  Anyone know what this might be?  Next removed the carb and did a thorough cleaning spraying cleaner into all the open holes after removing the jets which were removable.  Reassembled everything.  Still have the problem.  Engine starts up then will not keep running.  I'm thinking something maybe like the electronic controlled choke, or something else which I cannot get my hands around?  Any ideas or should I quit and get it into a Honda service facility?  Anyone know anything about "The Boaters Exchange" in Rockledge?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*


----------

